# Critique Please :)



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Is that Deep Run?

First photo shows absolutely lovely eq.

If I'm going to quibble, and I really mean quibble, I could ask for a little more depth in your heel and for you to push your lower leg forward a hair so your stirrup leather is absolutely perpendicular to the ground. 

Still quibbling, you could drop your hand down a few inches in a truer crest release rather than a floating above the neck release. You should be working on developing an auto release, and the first step towards that is moving towards a straight line between bit and elbow while still taking support from the neck.

I like that you're right in the middle of your pony, perfect angle in your hip, out of the saddle the correct amount for the fence, lovely flat and relaxed back, eyes up and looking where you're going. 

On second look, you might be overdoing the looking towards the next fence - there's a exaggerating angle in the turn of your head and in looks like your pony is taking that cue and is going to land and cut in. Practice turning your head *slightly* or even focus your eye up on the end of the ring until you're ready to start your turn. 

Second photo shows you "sitting pretty" - alert, attentive pony, focused on the fence, with plenty of forward motion, you in a excellent position, waiting for your distance. I can tell by looking at this photo your distance worked out just fine, but even it hadn't, you would have been in a position to handle it. 

In the third photo you've jumped ahead pretty dramatically. Looks like you have pivoted on your knee and let your leg swing back and body pivot forward to lay on the neck. I'm going to cut you a little slack on two counts - 1, I don't believe this is your habit, judging by photos 1 and 2, and 2, your pony is a round, thrusty, scopey jumper, and she's overjumping this fence by a foot. Learn to stay in the middle of her and be correct and you'll be able to ride just about anything. 

Your pony is adorable. Can't see her form in the first photo, but she's mighty cute in the third. Knees up, square and even, round as a ball, and that keen but relaxed expression that hunter judges want.

Finally, I don't think you've outgrown her yet, not even for the hunters or the pony eq. Look at photo 2 - your heel is well down, but your leg is solidly on her and you have inches of barrel visible below your stirrup. You seem to be on the short waisted side, carrying more of your height in your leg, so your upper leg looks perfectly appropriate, not over balanced in front at all. 

Go on the Chronicle web site and look at the pony eq and pony Finals photos - you'll see riders that look bigger on their ponies than you do and are winning. 

I think you and this pony are a lovely team, and I hope you have more years together. I'm sure your coach isn't 'just being nice'; I suspect he enjoys having the two of you in his barn!


----------



## Moonshadow16 (Apr 18, 2012)

Hahaha, yeah it is Deep Run. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Fairytaleending (Jan 16, 2012)

First off, I LOVE LOVE LOVE that pony!!! She jumps with a beautiful form! You fit fine on her! Try to push down more into your leg over the jumps, it will give you a much more solid form  I would love to see videos of this pony if you have any!


----------



## Moonshadow16 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you so much!! That means so much to me, because I trained her by myself  I might have a video from a show last summer....


----------



## WMJ Contribution123 (Jul 17, 2012)

When your not jumping and just on the flat you need to sit up straighter put your head up a touch and your horse since you jump you need to let horse's neck have a long curve put his nose should be down and facing his chest.


----------



## WMJ Contribution123 (Jul 17, 2012)

welcome and if i sounded too harsh sorry diddnt mean it put she is really beautifal


----------



## Moonshadow16 (Apr 18, 2012)

No, you're not too harsh at all  Thanks!!


----------



## WMJ Contribution123 (Jul 17, 2012)

good because a bunch of people say i am


----------



## JumperGurl (Mar 4, 2010)

Your eq in the first picture is gorgeous!!! And I am in love with your pony!!!!


----------



## rascalboy (Jun 30, 2007)

You look just fine on her. Not too big at all.
You have a lovely jump, by the way. A lot of hunters like to drape themselves down over the neck (I suppose they like getting launched over the jump when the horse refuses...?  ). Work on that automatic release. Your position is good enough that she can pick it up easily.
I'd start by riding with long reins and trying an auto release like that if you want to make sure not to bump her in the mouth.
Lol, it really isn't that hard. Even I can do an auto release and I never even bother to two-point.


----------



## justxride97 (Jan 12, 2012)

The first thing I thought when I looked at the 2nd picture was that your stirrups look too short. It might just be me though... it sort of looks like your knees are too high and making it look uncomfortable. Maybe one more hole would look better and feel a little more secure. But your heels are awesome! I wish I had them!


----------



## NeonSnap (Jul 27, 2012)

It may just be me, but in the first picture you looked like you were looking off to the side, not between the horse's ears. You're doing a good job with staying on the balls of your feet and keeping heels down. Don't pinch the saddle with your knees also, but you're doing a great job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

